# Neustart eines Webservers (Möglichkeiten)



## criminal (5. Nov 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich brauche mal kurz einen Denkanstaoß bzw. Hilfe.

Ich möchte meinen Webserver (Glassfish v.4) eine Änderung klar machen (neue .jar Datei im lib Verzeichnis, diese Datei wird auch erkannt aber nur wenn ich den Server neu starte)

Szenario:

Ich habe eine Upload Funktion in der eine .jar Datei in das entsprechende Verzeichnis geschoben wird (\glassfish-4.0\glassfish\domains\domain1\lib)

Nachdem die Datei erfolgreich hochgeladen wird soll der Webserver eine Aktuaisierung durchführen oder ähnliches (Hier hänge ist fest, da ich den Webserver immer komplett neu starten muss)

Durch den Reload des Service Loaders wird die Datei dann gefunden


Ich möchte den Webserver nicht komplett neu starten sondern ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit den Webserver zu aktualisieren oder ähnliches??

Problem an der Geschichte ist das dies nicht nur unter Glassfish laufen soll sondern z.B. auch unter Tomcat...

Falls nötig: Ich nutze Java EE 7, NetBeans 8.0, Glasfish v. 4.0, in Verbindung mit Maven.

Hoffe ich habe das richtige Thema erwischt und danke schonmal für evtl Antworten


----------



## Androbin (5. Nov 2014)

Hast du schon mal versucht, das ganze im Debug-Mode zu starten?
Im Debug-Mode werden Änderungen am Code auch bei bereits gestarteten Anwendungen übernommen!


----------



## criminal (5. Nov 2014)

Das habe ich, aber ich wüsste jetzt nicht was mir das bringen soll bei meinem Problem? Vielleicht verstehe ich deine Antwort ja nicht richtig.

Mein Problem ist es ja das wenn ich eine Jar Datei in das oben beschriebene Verzeichnis ablege, das der WebServer dies erst nach einem Neustart erkennt.
Eben diesen Neustart möchte ich verhindern, genau danach suche ich.


----------



## ceving (5. Nov 2014)

Improve your life Through Science and Art: Glassfish: Dynamic Reloading Feature


----------



## stg (5. Nov 2014)

ceving hat gesagt.:


> Improve your life Through Science and Art: Glassfish: Dynamic Reloading Feature



Der Artikel behandelt das automatische redeployment einer Applikation auf dem Server, das hat mit der eigentlichen Frage aber nichts zu tun.

@Thema: Wozu soll das gut sein? Wenn die lib vorher schon benötigt wurde, dann läuft deine Applikation doch ohnehin nicht. Sofern sich deine Applikation selbst ändert, so dass die lib benötigt wird, dann gib sie dieser doch einfach direkt mit.


----------



## criminal (6. Nov 2014)

> @Thema: Wozu soll das gut sein? Wenn die lib vorher schon benötigt wurde, dann läuft deine Applikation doch ohnehin nicht. Sofern sich deine Applikation selbst ändert, so dass die lib benötigt wird, dann gib sie dieser doch einfach direkt mit.



Das ist nicht leicht zu beantworten da es sich um eine riesiege Anwendung handelt bei der viel drumherum stattfindet.
Aber ich werde mal versuchen das zu beantworten:

Ich habe eine Menge an Konnektoren die in dem System verfügbar sind, diese sind standardmäßig im System integriert. Jetzt kann es aber sein das ich einen weiteren Konnektor für das System benötige. Diese Möglichkeit möchte ich via upload Funktion zur Verfügung stellen. Leider wird die Datei erst nach einem Neustart des Webservers integriert. Ich dachte hier gibt es vllt noch eine andere Möglichkeit?

Info über das laden von sog. ThirdPartyJars: mongodb - How to use 3rd party libraries in glassfish? - Stack Overflow


----------

